# Virus Won't Let Me Install Anything To Fix It



## ibeck (May 26, 2009)

um about 1 or 2 weeks ago(I'm not sure because i don't use this computer much) a virus or maybe something else made it impossible to install any AV to fix it. i can download the program but it just won't let me install it.


currently on this PC the only AV is AVG. I let AVG scan and at first it found a bunch of stuff the removed it. But nothing changed, so i scanned again and there was nothing.


i scanned in safe mode networking and yet again nothing changed.
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## casefolder (Nov 13, 2008)

You could try ESET NOD32 Antivirus. The trial is fully functional for a couple of days. 

If this doesn't install either, make a scan with an online virus scanner. Google for it. I think Kaspersky has a very good one.

It would be good for you to know your enemy, in order to download the right tool and instructions for appropriate removal.

Such a virus/trojan might not be removed even by a good AV since it's already sitting inside your system. 

So, try to find out which virus you're dealing with.


There's also Hijackthis available on the net (for free) which will list you all the bad entries caused by worms, virus, trojans etc.

Sometimes fixing this entries makes your system already stable enough to re/install your virus software.


Another idea is always: Start the system restore (Start-All Programs-Accessories-System Tools-System Restore) and try to go back to a date when you're pc was healthy. This might not remove the virus but it could let you install better.


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

How about try to restore your system back to the time where that virus was not there yet then try to install the anti vrus


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi make sure Avg is updated to include the latest virus definitions.
D/load..
http://www.superantispyware.com
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php

Check for updates and scan your system.

What programs are you trying to install?


----------



## casper0191 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also check the site below me if some of their post might help on how to remove some other virus manually.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The General Security forum is only for general questions regarding security software and things of that nature but not for actually removing malware as we have qualified helpers who are the only members who are authorized to assist with those matters. You can easily identify them as they have either a gold or blue shield beside their usernames. Please refer to this excerpt from the rules:



> Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.


I'm going to close this thread and ask you to repost in the Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs forum for the proper assistance.


----------

